# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Possible asbestos in plaster and render?

## renochic

Hi all, 
I'm very new to renovating. We recently bought a house and have started our journey of renovation. We got asbestos removal from a company which removes all of AC sheetings.  
In the first photo, they removed all external cladding and left the plaster with a white substance and some fibres in it. 
In the second photo, there was some yellow paints peeling from the render of the double brick walls. 
Do we know if it is that they contain asbestos?  The house is a double brick 1920 California Bungalow but did a rear extension in 1960s-70s with asbestos sheetings.    
Many thanks

----------


## phild01

Hi renochic, please edit your profile location more specifically, state level as a minimum. It helps with relevant advice.

----------


## renochic

Hi phild01, I have updated my location.

----------


## David.Elliott

The only way to be 100% positive is testing.
However the first pic is old plasterglass/horsehair plaster sheets. My place from the 70s has the same. 
I don't know of asbestos being used in render, but I do remember that there was asbestos found in the mortar of a museum in Sydney. So I suppose it's possible. Testing required.

----------

